#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-02
<kensta87> hi ebel
<ebel> hiya
<kensta87> hi zsh
<kensta87> so
<ebel> how's things?
<kensta87> fine not bad
<kensta87> kk
<ebel> :)
<ebel> lotsa snow here
<kensta87> lots of rain here
<kensta87> tropical
<kensta87> climates
<kensta87> unlike northern climates
<kensta87> anyway am try to set my screen resolution to 1024 by 700
<kensta87> and am still stuck at 800 by 600
<kensta87> every time i boot up.
<kensta87> so my work space is reduced by this resolution
<kensta87> any idea how i can get back my 1024 by 700 resolution
<kensta87> using xrandr
<kensta87> permanently
<ebel> i usually change it in the gnome GUI preferences and it saves automatically
<ebel> otherwise have a look at your X.org conf and "Modes"
<kensta87> ok
#ubuntu-ke 2011-12-01
<grantbow> starting another Ubuntu Hour @iHub in about an hour
#ubuntu-ke 2013-11-30
<homerpc> hallo
<homerpc> is this irc still active?
<homerpc> new ideas yet
<homerpc> adios , laterz
